# Wyndham transfer time



## enutts (Dec 1, 2016)

I've transferred 2 small contracts this year and once Wyndham received the deed it took them around 3 weeks to get it in my name. I have another one pending now and Wyndham has confirmed it was received 6 1/2 weeks ago but says they are still working on it. Is anyone else having this issue? I know they say it can take 6-8 weeks but has it taken that long with anyone else once Wyndham received the deed?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2016)

Around the holidays they really bog down.  I had one last year that set on their desk from Nov. to Feb.


----------



## enutts (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow. Guess I need to practice a little patience then


----------



## nicemann (Dec 1, 2016)

I am a first time buyer....not sure if that takes longer.  Purchased via resale from here on Sept 27th.  Got my contract from Wyndham on Oct 29th, notarized and sent back the same day.  Still waiting for it to close.  It was a CWA so no land deeds to process.


----------



## enutts (Dec 1, 2016)

Wyndham confirmed they got mine Oct 17th...


----------



## AriMorgan (Dec 1, 2016)

CWA actually takes longer to process because you have to send a check and request to Wyndham for the transfer fee.  Then they prepare the docs and send them to buyer and seller to sign then once they receive it back it usually takes 4-6 weeks from there.  A recorded UDI deed in most cases can be recorded online which can take a week or two and then sent into Wyndham to update the account.


----------



## nicemann (Dec 1, 2016)

AngelaNoel said:


> CWA actually takes longer to process because you have to send a check and request to Wyndham for the transfer fee.  Then they prepare the docs and send them to buyer and seller to sign then once they receive it back it usually takes 4-6 weeks from there.  A recorded UDI deed in most cases can be recorded online which can take a week or two and then sent into Wyndham to update the account.



Guess that makes a lot of sense.  Appreciate that insight. Thanks for the help.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 1, 2016)

I've had 2 close at 40 & 44 days.  waiting on my 3rd and last CWA contract to close.  Documents arrived to Wyndham on Nov. 16 - still waiting...  Title rep said they were running 6-8 weeks to process.....

This may help with my experience:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/purchase-timeline-new-owner.244374/


----------



## whitewater (Dec 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Around the holidays they really bog down.  I had one last year that set on their desk from Nov. to Feb.


I really hope mine does not take this long....


----------



## CruiseGuy (Dec 4, 2016)

4 out of 5 of my contracts took 6-8 weeks.  A couple that were within a day or two of the 8 week mark.  Only one got done in less than 6 weeks, and then only by about 1 week less.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 7, 2016)

I had submitted a deed correction request on November 7th.  I called last week (week 3), and they said it would take 3-4 weeks to process, and to try and call the following week.  I called yesterday and at first, the woman told me they were busy, and that it would be 6 weeks.  She put me on hold to see which batch they were processing.  When she came back on the phone, she told me it would be 8 weeks.  She said this was one of their busier times of year.  I checked the website again today and it looks like the change took effect, so either they are now processing requests that came in around that time, or they moved me to the front.  When I talked to her, she said they were working on the batch that came in on Nov 2nd.

I bought a resale back in early November.  The deed was recorded on November 30th.  I expect the ball is in Wyndham's court now.  I don't expect them to be done before February.


----------



## ilya (Dec 8, 2016)

What number did you  call? I am having a hard time getting thru to someone.


----------



## whitewater (Dec 8, 2016)

ilya said:


> What number did you  call? I am having a hard time getting thru to someone.


Try 1-866-812-9798 first (regarding a transfer). Main Wyndham number is 1-800-251-8736, with assorted "voice prompts".


----------



## nicemann (Dec 8, 2016)

ilya said:


> What number did you  call? I am having a hard time getting thru to someone.



18002518736 opt 2 then opt 3 for deed, I had no problems calling that number with those options to get to the deed department and they could tell me the status of the transfer.  Surprised both times I called no waiting on hold.


----------



## ilya (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks. I made the mistake of calling the vip reservation #. I asked them for the correct # and they would not give it to me. The person told me they have all the information in front of them and no contract was recorded.  Then he told me we record all conversations... Not sure what that was about but I  hung up in fear that my account was going to be audited, again..  I did tell him I was not sure why he mentioned about the recording of calls a;;I wanted was a phone number.. Is there any thing else happening with Wyndham these days?  My account should not be a flag as I have less than 1 million points..


----------



## ilya (Dec 8, 2016)

Richelle said:


> I had submitted a deed correction request on November 7th.  I called last week (week 3), and they said it would take 3-4 weeks to process, and to try and call the following week.  I called yesterday and at first, the woman told me they were busy, and that it would be 6 weeks.  She put me on hold to see which batch they were processing.  When she came back on the phone, she told me it would be 8 weeks.  She said this was one of their busier times of year.  I checked the website again today and it looks like the change took effect, so either they are now processing requests that came in around that time, or they moved me to the front.  When I talked to her, she said they were working on the batch that came in on Nov 2nd.
> 
> I bought a resale back in early November.  The deed was recorded on November 30th.  I expect the ball is in Wyndham's court now.  I don't expect them to be done before February.



I purchased mine middle of October. Still nothing. Who did you purchase with? Maybe that matters..


----------



## ronparise (Dec 8, 2016)

ilya said:


> I purchased mine middle of October. Still nothing. Who did you purchase with? Maybe that matters..





There are three steps to the transfer process. 1) a new deed is prepared and then signed by the seller (and in some locals, by the buyer 2) the deed is recorded, and 3) the new Lee recorded deed is sent to Wyndham to be transferred to the buyers account

Delays and mistakes can happen at any of the steps. Sometimes the seller takes time to sign, some counties do recordings electronically, and at some it's a manual process and sometimes Wyndham is swamped with transfers

San Francisco and National Harbor (Prince George's County Md.) are notoriously slow.  At the end of the year Wyndham will do the contracts with expiring points ahead of those with no current years points to worry about

Also i happen to know that some of the transfer dept's resources are being used to work with some of the suspended accounts, taking them away from their regular duties.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 8, 2016)

ilya said:


> I purchased mine middle of October. Still nothing. Who did you purchase with? Maybe that matters..



The deed correction I submitted myself.  They had my mom as the primary user, when it should have been me since I own the contract.  As far as I know, that didn't require any of the research that deed transfers take.  That might be why it happened quicker. I am still waiting on the resale contract.  That was beginning of November, but the seller did not get the notarized deed to the closing company until 23 days later.  The closing company said they would record the deed that day, and send me a copy of the recorded deed.  Have not heard back.  I should probably follow up.  It's been a week.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 8, 2016)

ilya said:


> Thanks. I made the mistake of calling the vip reservation #. I asked them for the correct # and they would not give it to me. The person told me they have all the information in front of them and no contract was recorded.  Then he told me we record all conversations... Not sure what that was about but I  hung up in fear that my account was going to be audited, again..  I did tell him I was not sure why he mentioned about the recording of calls a;;I wanted was a phone number.. Is there any thing else happening with Wyndham these days?  My account should not be a flag as I have less than 1 million points..



That is odd.  I have never heard them say the call is being recorded.  In a lot of states, by law, both parties have to know call is being recorded.  It's possible they implemented a new practice of recording calls, or maybe a new practice of telling people they are being recorded.  It may not have nothing to do with the account audits or how many points you have.  That could just be the optimistic side of me talking.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 8, 2016)

Well, the agent got back to me and told me the Deed got rejected by the county, because the notary signed in the wrong place.  I saw where she stamped and it was all screwy. I'm not surprised.  So they sent another copy to the seller to have it resigned and notarized. That will probably be another three weeks or so. :/. At least they are the ones paying the maintenance fees until it's transferred.


----------



## nicemann (Dec 30, 2016)

Still waiting on Wyndham to close mine...  Sept 27th purchased a CWA resell, they received the notarized paperwork on Oct 31st, sent it to processing on Nov 10th.  Called again today and was told from this point it still may take 15 business days for it to finish this step.  Guess as long as the seller keeps paying the MFs they aren't in a big rush.


----------



## enutts (Jan 1, 2017)

My points finally came through last week so it took Wyndham a little over 10 weeks. I called every week and every week they had a different excuse for me. When I called last week they lady put a "rush" on mine, I guess they finally ran out of excuses being on the 10th week and within two days my points were there. 

Now I have two more to wait on haha. They are around the 5th & 7th weeks.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 1, 2017)

enutts said:


> My points finally came through last week so it took Wyndham a little over 10 weeks. I called every week and every week they had a different excuse for me. When I called last week they lady put a "rush" on mine, I guess they finally ran out of excuses being on the 10th week and within two days my points were there.
> 
> Now I have two more to wait on haha. They are around the 5th & 7th weeks.



Was it ten weeks in processing once they got the notarized copies back from the seller and you?


----------



## enutts (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes 10 weeks after Wyndham recieved it. They received it 10/19.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 1, 2017)

enutts said:


> Yes 10 weeks after Wyndham recieved it. They received it 10/19.



Thanks guess I can plan on another 2 or 3 weeks before they actually do anything with mine.


----------



## enutts (Jan 1, 2017)

If it's been at least 8 weeks try to call the deed transfer Dept and see if they will put a rush on it.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 1, 2017)

enutts said:


> If it's been at least 8 weeks try to call the deed transfer Dept and see if they will put a rush on it.



Thanks may try that on Tuesday.  Tried calling a few times and just keep getting the same time, they are still processing it.


----------



## dgalati (Jan 2, 2017)

enutts said:


> I've transferred 2 small contracts this year and once Wyndham received the deed it took them around 3 weeks to get it in my name. I have another one pending now and Wyndham has confirmed it was received 6 1/2 weeks ago but says they are still working on it. Is anyone else having this issue? I know they say it can take 6-8 weeks but has it taken that long with anyone else once Wyndham received the deed?


Yes Dec is very slow transfer time. May take until March-April to transfer internally once it has been recorded during the Nov-Dec record dates.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 2, 2017)

dgalati said:


> Yes Dec is very slow transfer time. May take until March-April to transfer internally once it has been recorded during the Nov-Dec record dates.



Hopefully that doesn't happen.  I am assuming when they say my CWA is in processing that is what they are being referring to.  Really would like to have access to my account in the next couple of weeks.  To be honest what I really want is access to the RCI site so I can look at their last minute deals.  Want to look at deals for next month.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 5, 2017)

enutts said:


> Yes 10 weeks after Wyndham recieved it. They received it 10/19.



I really hope mine does not take that long.  They acknowledged that they received it, and that it would be 8 weeks from today. The 8 week mark would be two days after I need it to be on my account.  It does not help that the seller dragged their feet.  I am not sure they realized they would be paying the MF until the transfer was complete.  So at minimum, unless I get lucky and they are done sooner, they will be paying transfer fees until February.  Considering they borrowed points from this years points, I think that is fair.  That should cover the cost of those points I cannot use.  For non-deeded requests (CWA), they are processing requests that came in on Nov 22nd or before.  That's about 6 weeks.  She confirmed that deeded processes take longer.


----------



## enutts (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes hopefully they are back within their normal processing times. I have two smaller contracts in process still and the 8 week mark are within the next two weeks for both so we'll see. I'll post an update for those when they get completed.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 5, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I really hope mine does not take that long.  They acknowledged that they received it, and that it would be 8 weeks from today. The 8 week mark would be two days after I need it to be on my account.  It does not help that the seller dragged their feet.  I am not sure they realized they would be paying the MF until the transfer was complete.  So at minimum, unless I get lucky and they are done sooner, they will be paying transfer fees until February.  Considering they borrowed points from this years points, I think that is fair.  That should cover the cost of those points I cannot use.  For non-deeded requests (CWA), they are processing requests that came in on Nov 22nd or before.  That's about 6 weeks.  She confirmed that deeded processes take longer.



Same thing here.  I am at 8 weeks exactly today from when they sent it to processing.  When I called on Tuesday she said it could still be another 2 weeks.  Now my seller said I should have the full points still available for this year.  Really hoping that is still the case when it gets transferred in my name.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought two resales in mid-May. My second one had the account set up in the end of August. My first contract wasn't set up until the end of September.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 5, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Same thing here.  I am at 8 weeks exactly today from when they sent it to processing.  When I called on Tuesday she said it could still be another 2 weeks.  Now my seller said I should have the full points still available for this year.  Really hoping that is still the case when it gets transferred in my name.



The person I spoke to today said she saw some that took 9 weeks because they couldn't be processed over the holidays.  I also heard another one say that the 8 week time frame doesn't start going down to less then 8 weeks until about mid February.  I am going to check back in 4 weeks to see what batch they are working on for non-deeded properties.  Since it's 6 weeks today for non-deeded, if the number goes down to 4 weeks the next time I check, then it might be a sign that deeded properties are moving faster as well.  It's really a crap shoot at this point as to when mine will be done.  I can only try to make educated guesses at this point.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 5, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I bought two resales in mid-May. My second one had the account set up in the end of August. My first contract wasn't set up until the end of September.



How long did it take to get the paperwork to Wyndham after you bought the resale?  Seems odd that it would take so long during that time of year.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 5, 2017)

Richelle said:


> How long did it take to get the paperwork to Wyndham after you bought the resale?  Seems odd that it would take so long during that time of year.



The paperwork was in but it was right when Wyndham was locking owners out of their accounts. So it sat really for no reason. The reps couldn't figure out why they sat as everything was reviewed and ready to go. I will say that my second purchase used POA while the first one did not. That accounted for the second one coming in 6 weeks faster than the non-POA contract.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 5, 2017)

POA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Jan 5, 2017)

Richelle said:


> The person I spoke to today said she saw some that took 9 weeks because they couldn't be processed over the holidays.  I also heard another one say that the 8 week time frame doesn't start going down to less then 8 weeks until about mid February.  I am going to check back in 4 weeks to see what batch they are working on for non-deeded properties.  Since it's 6 weeks today for non-deeded, if the number goes down to 4 weeks the next time I check, then it might be a sign that deeded properties are moving faster as well.  It's really a crap shoot at this point as to when mine will be done.  I can only try to make educated guesses at this point.



I talk to them about once a week for the last three week.  Funny how they always say a longer time.  I do call 18887394022 several times a week with my contract number and see if it is tied to my zipcode yet.  I also have the sellers zipcode and can see if it is still tied to them.  Just called again and it's still tied to the seller.


----------



## enutts (Jan 5, 2017)

POA is power of attorney


----------



## Richelle (Jan 5, 2017)

enutts said:


> POA is power of attorney



Now that makes sense as to why a POA would make the transfer time longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jan 5, 2017)

nicemann said:


> I talk to them about once a week for the last three week.  Funny how they always say a longer time.  I do call 18887394022 several times a week with my contract number and see if it is tied to my zipcode yet.  I also have the sellers zipcode and can see if it is still tied to them.  Just called again and it's still tied to the seller.



I have a feeling that is what I am going to end up doing. Once a week at least. Do they tell you a progress. Something like, it finished process A and now it's with the other department to do process B. Or do they just tell you it's not done yet and don't give further details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Jan 5, 2017)

I called them once a week for my last contract that took 10 weeks. I wouldn't call it progress but more excuses because every time you call them it's a completely different answer/excuse as to why it hasn't been processed. So you really don't know which excuse or progress if you want to call it that to believe.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 5, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I have a feeling that is what I am going to end up doing. Once a week at least. Do they tell you a progress. Something like, it finished process A and now it's with the other department to do process B. Or do they just tell you it's not done yet and don't give further details?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope just says it was sent to processing on Nov 10th.  That it will take 15 business days longer from this point.  Funny how its always 15 more business days even a few weeks later.  All of this started on Sept 28th when I bought from a broker here on TUG (they have been great).  Wyndham would have gotten the request at the beginning of October.  They finally sent me the form to get notarized on Oct 28th and I sent it back the same day via priority mail.  So they have had the initial request for 13 weeks.  Been in processing for 8 weeks.  Fun times.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 11, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Nope just says it was sent to processing on Nov 10th.  That it will take 15 business days longer from this point.  Funny how its always 15 more business days even a few weeks later.  All of this started on Sept 28th when I bought from a broker here on TUG (they have been great).  Wyndham would have gotten the request at the beginning of October.  They finally sent me the form to get notarized on Oct 28th and I sent it back the same day via priority mail.  So they have had the initial request for 13 weeks.  Been in processing for 8 weeks.  Fun times.



Called back this morning and was told there was no way to escalate the process.  Still in the same stage from Nov 10th.  Best of luck for anyone else still waiting,


----------



## Richelle (Jan 11, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Nope just says it was sent to processing on Nov 10th.  That it will take 15 business days longer from this point.  Funny how its always 15 more business days even a few weeks later.  All of this started on Sept 28th when I bought from a broker here on TUG (they have been great).  Wyndham would have gotten the request at the beginning of October.  They finally sent me the form to get notarized on Oct 28th and I sent it back the same day via priority mail.  So they have had the initial request for 13 weeks.  Been in processing for 8 weeks.  Fun times.



I think I might be confused on the process. The title company sent in a deed that was signed by the seller and notarized. If there something else that needs to be notarized?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Jan 11, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I think I might be confused on the process. The title company sent in a deed that was signed by the seller and notarized. If there something else that needs to be notarized?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This was a CWA contract so not a deeded property.  On a CWA the seller has to send in the request to transfer the ownership to Wyndham.  Wyndham then takes their sweet time to send the request to the buyer (and seller I believe) to be notarized.  It took a month for them to get the paperwork to me to even sign.  After that I have to send it back and wait for them to process the transfer.  They said that step was started on Nov 10th in their system.  Once they get it finalized (guy did not even have an estimate when I called today) they will send a letter to the buyer and seller to let them know it is finalized.  Last person I said told me to keep checking to see if it was complete over the phone and they could give me my member number so I can access my account online before the letter even comes to my house.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 11, 2017)

nicemann said:


> This was a CWA contract so not a deeded property.  On a CWA the seller has to send in the request to transfer the ownership to Wyndham.  Wyndham then takes their sweet time to send the request to the buyer (and seller I believe) to be notarized.  It took a month for them to get the paperwork to me to even sign.  After that I have to send it back and wait for them to process the transfer.  They said that step was started on Nov 10th in their system.  Once they get it finalized (guy did not even have an estimate when I called today) they will send a letter to the buyer and seller to let them know it is finalized.  Last person I said told me to keep checking to see if it was complete over the phone and they could give me my member number so I can access my account online before the letter even comes to my house.



I called to do one last check to make sure they were not missing anything that they needed for the transfer. I guess I'll start checking my account in February to see if the contract shows up on my account. Btw, while I was on the phone, I checked to see what batch they were processing for non-deeded requests and it's still Nov 22nd. I hope yours gets done soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Jan 11, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I called to do one last check to make sure they were not missing anything that they needed for the transfer. I guess I'll start checking my account in February to see if the contract shows up on my account. Btw, while I was on the phone, I checked to see what batch they were processing for non-deeded requests and it's still Nov 22nd. I hope yours gets done soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks they told me the same thing this morning, they are processing non-deeded requests from Nov 22nd.  Of course I questioned them since mine started this cycle on the 10th and he said it wasn't skipped it should be in the batch.  Good luck on yours.  Hopefully it will be processed soon.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 11, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Thanks they told me the same thing this morning, they are processing non-deeded requests from Nov 22nd.  Of course I questioned them since mine started this cycle on the 10th and he said it wasn't skipped it should be in the batch.  Good luck on yours.  Hopefully it will be processed soon.




I'll update the process of my deeded request.  It would help to also have a timeline on the non-deeded request.  There are other threads on this but they are either not recent, or not during this time of the year.  Since this is a busy time of year for them, it might help future owners get an idea on how long it takes them to get stuff done during this time of year.  Of course, individual results may vary.


----------



## enutts (Jan 11, 2017)

By any chance when you spoke with them today did you ask what date they are working on for deeded contracts?


----------



## Richelle (Jan 11, 2017)

enutts said:


> By any chance when you spoke with them today did you ask what date they are working on for deeded contracts?



 I did and she said it only said 8 weeks. No date.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 11, 2017)

enutts said:


> By any chance when you spoke with them today did you ask what date they are working on for deeded contracts?



No sorry I did not.  He just so happened to mention Nov 22nd for the non-deeded.  18002518736 opt 2 opt 3 for ownership transfers, if you would like to talk to the dept.

Edit: NM I see Richelle responded when I was looking up the number


----------



## enutts (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks! I'll call them this week and check my status


----------



## antjmar (Jan 12, 2017)

enutts said:


> By any chance when you spoke with them today did you ask what date they are working on for deeded contracts?


They told me they are working on paperwork received 11/22. Which is the same thing the told me last week...
Last week I was told call Tuesday or Wednesday it should be done by then. Now they told me 4 more weeks!!!
I also have a fixed week that they received 11/21 which isnt done so the dates dont mean much IMO!


----------



## nicemann (Jan 12, 2017)

Okay now I have no doubt Wyndham can not keep track of their points.  So I bought a resell from a member here on TUG.  When I called the automated line to check my MF (to see if it setup with my information yet) I was shocked to hear it say it worked when I put in my zip code.  Now I was extremely worried when it said my monthly MF fee is $872 a month.  I of course hit 0 for help and talked to the gentlemen.  He verified my name and gave me my new member number (first time buyer) and when I asked about the MF he said that was correct.  That it is $872 a month, $10,464 a year. 

Now I bought a resell CWA for 275k in points and LYs MF was only $131.  He could not give me any other information.  I hung up and called the deed line I posted above and they said they closed out the transfer today.  She could not give me details on the MF fee or the points (which did not make since) and transferred me to another dept.  This dept says my member number gets over 1.7 million in points annually.  This is after verifying my name and address is correct on the member number.

I am just breathe and wait till later to see if it fixes itself.  Heck of a deal but no way I can afford that $10k a year in MF.  Maybe they gave me VIP also lol.


----------



## enutts (Jan 12, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Okay now I have no doubt Wyndham can not keep track of their points.  So I bought a resell from a member here on TUG.  When I called the automated line to check my MF (to see if it setup with my information yet) I was shocked to hear it say it worked when I put in my zip code.  Now I was extremely worried when it said my monthly MF fee is $872 a month.  I of course hit 0 for help and talked to the gentlemen.  He verified my name and gave me my new member number (first time buyer) and when I asked about the MF he said that was correct.  That it is $872 a month, $10,464 a year.
> 
> Now I bought a resell CWA for 275k in points and LYs MF was only $131.  He could not give me any other information.  I hung up and called the deed line I posted above and they said they closed out the transfer today.  She could not give me details on the MF fee or the points (which did not make since) and transferred me to another dept.  This dept says my member number gets over 1.7 million in points annually.  This is after verifying my name and address is correct on the member number.
> 
> I am just breathe and wait till later to see if it fixes itself.  Heck of a deal but no way I can afford that $10k a year in MF.  Maybe they gave me VIP also lol.




Wow what a mess...hopefully they get it all corrected for you. Did you get a copy of the estoppel to make sure you were buying what you were told?


----------



## nicemann (Jan 12, 2017)

enutts said:


> Wow what a mess...hopefully they get it all corrected for you. Did you get a copy of the estoppel to make sure you were buying what you were told?



Yep sure did and made sure I kept it.  Let's see how they fix this now.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 12, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Yep sure did and made sure I kept it.  Let's see how they fix this now.



I'm pretty sure I would have freaked out. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Jan 12, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I'm pretty sure I would have freaked out. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck debating about calling a VC and see if it is a VIP account. Maybe they totally messed up. Then I could use the additional points to do a little bit of last minute rentals to people before they fix their mistake lol


----------



## Richelle (Jan 12, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Heck debating about calling a VC and see if it is a VIP account. Maybe they totally messed up. Then I could use the additional points to do a little bit of last minute rentals to people before they fix their mistake lol



Only if you want your account suspended for six months while they do their "audit". Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Jan 12, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Only if you want your account suspended for six months while they do their "audit". Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Okay good point.  I think I will give them a few days to let the system straighten out.  The member number they assigned me started with 0001XXXXXXX so I starting to wonder if they just took the sellers account and gave it to me.  I called the automated number and it says there are several contracts assigned to that member number.  When I talked to the 3 reps, they all said that member number was under my name and my address.  One of them did comment that the member number if it was assigned to me recently shouldn't be that low but didn't seem concerned about it.

Time will tell.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 12, 2017)

Mine starts with 002, and I got it in 2008. So yeah, that's an old account. I would suggest contacting the seller and ask them to check their account. I have a feeling that you are right. You have all of their contracts and not just the one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Jan 12, 2017)

Check in the website tomorrow because it takes 24 hours for all updates to show online.


----------



## enutts (Jan 12, 2017)

But yeah it sounds like they transferred all the previous owners contracts not just one. I'm sure they will be getting a call from them as well with a screw up that big


----------



## nicemann (Jan 12, 2017)

enutts said:


> Check in the website tomorrow because it takes 24 hours for all updates to show online.



When I tried to register it online it says this membership number is already registered.  So I am sure it is the sellers membership number.  Going to give it till tomorrow and then will reach out the to broker that was the middle lady and also will try calling Wyndham and let them know of the issues.  Hopefully it just needs that 24 hours.  Really weird the three different reps would tell me the membership number assigned to that contract and all verify it matches my name and address.  Even in the automated system I use that member number and my zipcode and it says all the information.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 13, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Okay now I have no doubt Wyndham can not keep track of their points.  So I bought a resell from a member here on TUG.  When I called the automated line to check my MF (to see if it setup with my information yet) I was shocked to hear it say it worked when I put in my zip code.  Now I was extremely worried when it said my monthly MF fee is $872 a month.  I of course hit 0 for help and talked to the gentlemen.  He verified my name and gave me my new member number (first time buyer) and when I asked about the MF he said that was correct.  That it is $872 a month, $10,464 a year.
> 
> Now I bought a resell CWA for 275k in points and LYs MF was only $131.  He could not give me any other information.  I hung up and called the deed line I posted above and they said they closed out the transfer today.  She could not give me details on the MF fee or the points (which did not make since) and transferred me to another dept.  This dept says my member number gets over 1.7 million in points annually.  This is after verifying my name and address is correct on the member number.
> 
> I am just breathe and wait till later to see if it fixes itself.  Heck of a deal but no way I can afford that $10k a year in MF.  Maybe they gave me VIP also lol.



Well looks like they have fixed their mistake now.  I now only have the one contract assigned to me and they issued me a new member number.  I am short 75K in points but I am sure that can be worked out with the seller.  Much better then having the MF for another 1.5M in points.

It's still really weird how they gave me the old owners membership number but verified my name and address with different reps and they said it was assigned to me.  Oh well at least the owner has it back with their information now.  I'm glad this is almost done.


----------



## enutts (Jan 13, 2017)

So it seems like the timeframe is 8 weeks from the time they send it to processing.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 13, 2017)

enutts said:


> So it seems like the timeframe is 8 weeks from the time they send it to processing.



9 weeks exactly for me from Nov 10th when they said it was sent to processing and it was a CWA.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 13, 2017)

Hopefully things will speed up this month. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Jan 14, 2017)

Update...one of my contracts posted in my account today. Wyndham received the recorded deed on 11/8 so it took about 9 1/2 weeks.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 14, 2017)

enutts said:


> Update...one of my contracts posted in my account today. Wyndham received the recorded deed on 11/8 so it took about 9 1/2 weeks.



Congrats, glad you got one of them to go thru


----------



## enutts (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks. Now just have to wait for the next one, they received that one on 11/17


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 14, 2017)

I heard from a friend that a deed he bought on October 18th just showed up in his account today.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 14, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> I heard from a friend that a deed he bought on October 18th just showed up in his account today.



I imagine some of that time was getting paperwork done before sending to Wyndham?  Deed recording, contract signing, etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jan 14, 2017)

enutts said:


> Update...one of my contracts posted in my account today. Wyndham received the recorded deed on 11/8 so it took about 9 1/2 weeks.



I'm glad yours is finally in. Hopefully mine does not take that long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilya (Jan 19, 2017)

Any updates on transfer time for deeded contracts?


----------



## enutts (Jan 19, 2017)

No updates from me yet. My last one took about 9 1/2 weeks from the time Wyndham received it. I have one pending and today is 9 weeks from when Wyndham received it so hopefully it will hit my account within the next few business days


----------



## enutts (Jan 19, 2017)

ilya said:


> Any updates on transfer time for deeded contracts?



Have you checked with Wyndham to see when they received your recorded deed?


----------



## Richelle (Jan 19, 2017)

ilya said:


> Any updates on transfer time for deeded contracts?



Mine was received by Wyndham on January 5th. I have another six weeks to go at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilya (Jan 19, 2017)

enutts said:


> Have you checked with Wyndham to see when they received your recorded deed?



Yes, November 18th. So I am hoping it will be any day now..


----------



## enutts (Jan 19, 2017)

ilya said:


> Yes, November 18th. So I am hoping it will be any day now..



Ok they received mine on 11/17 so they should hit around the same time. I'm hoping no later than next week sometime.


----------



## ilya (Jan 20, 2017)

enutts said:


> Ok they received mine on 11/17 so they should hit around the same time. I'm hoping no later than next week sometime.




Did you receive yours today. I show additional  points in my current use year account, nothing in next year and  no contract. Do the points appear first then the  contracts shows up a day later.. Just trying to see if there is a mistake in the amount of points I received from the sale or mistake in extra points in my account for no apparent reason..


----------



## enutts (Jan 20, 2017)

ilya said:


> Did you receive yours today. I show additional  points in my current use year account, nothing in next year and  no contract. Do the points appear first then the  contracts shows up a day later.. Just trying to see if there is a mistake in the amount of points I received from the sale or mistake in extra points in my account for no apparent reason..



I didn't receive mine. That sounds weird, it might be a mistake. When the points hit it usually shows up completely. Check in the ownership summary tab to see if the new contract information shows up there.


----------



## ilya (Jan 20, 2017)

enutts said:


> I didn't receive mine. That sounds weird, it might be a mistake. When the points hit it usually shows up completely. Check in the ownership summary tab to see if the new contract information shows up there.




No new owner shows up so it may be a mistake ..


----------



## enutts (Jan 20, 2017)

ilya said:


> No new owner shows up so it may be a mistake ..



I'd say give it one day because it takes Wyndhams system one day to update info


----------



## ilya (Jan 20, 2017)

enutts said:


> I'd say give it one day because it takes Wyndhams system one day to update info



New contract showed up with a revised point status page. Contract missing 98,000 points in current year..


----------



## enutts (Jan 20, 2017)

ilya said:


> New contract showed up with a revised point status page. Contract missing 98,000 points in current year..



I'd call Wyndham to verify if it was a mistake or if the prior owner used the points.


----------



## enutts (Jan 20, 2017)

ilya said:


> New contract showed up with a revised point status page. Contract missing 98,000 points in current year..



So Wyndham received mine a day before yours and they already processed yours and not mine....backwards as usual haha


----------



## enutts (Jan 25, 2017)

New contract points showed up today. Wyndham received on 11/17 so it took them 1 day under 10 weeks. Seems like they're processing time is currently 9-10 weeks


----------



## Richelle (Jan 25, 2017)

enutts said:


> New contract points showed up today. Wyndham received on 11/17 so it took them 1 day under 10 weeks. Seems like they're processing time is currently 9-10 weeks



Ugh. I'm hoping the extra week delay was because of the holidays and not because they are overloaded more then usual. Thank you for the update. Obviously I'm still waiting since they have only had it for one day shy of three weeks. That was deeded right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Jan 25, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Ugh. I'm hoping the extra week delay was because of the holidays and not because they are overloaded more then usual. Thank you for the update. Obviously I'm still waiting since they have only had it for one day shy of three weeks. That was deeded right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes that was deeded.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 3, 2017)

So I called at the four week mark. Obviously they were still working on mine, but the reason I called was to see if it was still an 8 week time frame. She said it was 6-8 weeks. I don't know if that's a canned response or if they really did change it from 8 weeks to 6-8 weeks. I forgot to ask which batch they were on form on-deeded weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antjmar (Feb 4, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I don't know if that's a canned response or if they really did change it from 8 weeks to 6-8 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unfortunately I think it it is... They told me the same thing then at 8 weeks they said 8-10 we are running behind.  At 10 weeks...  they said any day now!
Paperwork received by wyndham 11/21 showed up in my account 2/1


----------



## whitewater (Feb 4, 2017)

purchased contract mid Dec.  Jan 9 Purchase agreement and check for transfer arrive at wyndham - now nothing...  still waiting.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine purchased in beginning of November. Seller drug their feet until they were reminded that they were responsible for maintenance fees until the transfer is over. At this rate, they will have paid for the 60k points they used last year, from this years pool, so I'm not losing anything from that deal.  Wyndham acknowledged receipt of paperwork and check on a January 5th. I'll check back in two weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman01 (Feb 7, 2017)

enutts said:


> I've transferred 2 small contracts this year and once Wyndham received the deed it took them around 3 weeks to get it in my name. I have another one pending now and Wyndham has confirmed it was received 6 1/2 weeks ago but says they are still working on it. Is anyone else having this issue? I know they say it can take 6-8 weeks but has it taken that long with anyone else once Wyndham received the deed?



FWIW, I bought mine in July, sent paperwork to Wyndham at beginning of August. They lost it and didn't tell anybody for three months. Next set of paperwork sent in November, I just got the damn thing done yesterday. Officially an owner......finally. I have one other small one I am waiting on from October, and I bought a week at Shearwater after that one and I already have the deed to it. Wyndham is SLOOOOOOOWWWWWWW.


----------



## enutts (Feb 7, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> FWIW, I bought mine in July, sent paperwork to Wyndham at beginning of August. They lost it and didn't tell anybody for three months. Next set of paperwork sent in November, I just got the damn thing done yesterday. Officially an owner......finally. I have one other small one I am waiting on from October, and I bought a week at Shearwater after that one and I already have the deed to it. Wyndham is SLOOOOOOOWWWWWWW.



Yes it is definitely their slow time. It's taking them around 10 weeks to transfer right now(that's if they don't lose the paperwork haha) I have one last pending contract I'm waiting on, it's in the 9th week so hopefully it gets transferred by the end of this week. 

Anyway congrats at least that one is done now!


----------



## ride2slide (Feb 9, 2017)

Sold Wyndham deeded resale points in mid Oct. Finally received confirmation Jan 27th that the transfer was complete.


----------



## nicemann (Feb 9, 2017)

ride2slide said:


> Sold Wyndham deeded resale points in mid Oct. Finally received confirmation Jan 27th that the transfer was complete.



Still amazing me it takes so long.


----------



## enutts (Feb 11, 2017)

My last contract just hit my account. Wyndham received it 12/5/16 so they're just under the 10 week timeframe still. 

Crazy part is all my current contracts had use year end dates of 12/31 and so does my new contract. But when these new points hit they changed all my other contracts use year end dates to 9/30 and put only my new points with use year end date 12/31. I have no idea why they would do that especially when none of my contracts had that use year end date. I know I've heard they do that when you already have one with one use year end date and add another contract with a different use year end date, but why would they change all mine but one when none of them even started with that use year end date?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 11, 2017)

My thought: Too many complaints since they did the MASS re-alignment (year or two ago) seemly when everything went to 12/31 use year ... no end of year reservations available... and BIG deposits into RCI.

Rolling points forward was not costing them deposits into RCI. And if their NEW dream system comes online, it might/supposely solve the rolling points forward problem.


----------



## enutts (Feb 11, 2017)

But then why would they change all my contract use year end dates and leave only one with a different one?


----------



## Richelle (Feb 12, 2017)

enutts said:


> But then why would they change all my contract use year end dates and leave only one with a different one?



Because they are not that bright?  . Or maybe they are rushing to push them through, so they can catch up, and are making mistakes.   Either way, you'll have to call them to get that fixed. I thought every points contract has an end date of 12/31. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhopian (Feb 12, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Because they are not that bright?  . Or maybe they are rushing to push them through, so they can catch up, and are making mistakes.   Either way, you'll have to call them to get that fixed. I thought every points contract has an end date of 12/31.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No not all contracts have an end use date of December 31st. The new rule was that all contracts had to have the same end use date in your account not all 31 at least I can a test that's not how it was applied to me.
For example if you were March 31st then all had to be March 31st. Now just like Wyndham is typical of this rule isn't stringently followed either.

For example all of my contract expire at the end of June. I have 10 contracts for a little over two million points. I have recently bought for new contracts for about another million points.  two of those were recently added to my account.  one with a March and one with a December end-use date. So I now have 3 different end use dates in my account.

 I called owner care and they said that the system does not automatically do that and I can leave it alone but take the risk that at some point in the future the system may decide to automatically consolidate all of them and I won't have much to say about which one it consolidates to or I could go ahead and request that they consolidate them now to the year of my choice.

 They are moving all of the new contracts to June and they are prorating the points for those contracts so that they line up. Of course if you call owner care tomorrow you may get a completely different answer but this is just the recent experience that I have been through.


----------



## happyhopian (Feb 12, 2017)

as an FYI for those tracking transfer times I had a transfer submitted to Wyndham by the seller on January 14th and on 2/10 the transfer document arrived for my execution.


----------



## enutts (Feb 13, 2017)

I called owner care today and they said they moved all my contracts to use end date 9/30. They just changed my latest contract today so it should show on my end tomorrow. I really don't mind the date, I just prefer they all have to same use end date.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 13, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> as an FYI for those tracking transfer times I had a transfer submitted to Wyndham by the seller on January 14th and on 2/10 the transfer document arrived for my execution.



CWA contract I assume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachmansofwc (Feb 13, 2017)

Been on hold with Wyndham transfers for the past 20 minutes to speak to an agent...... I will ask them what day they are working on and post back here.


----------



## enutts (Feb 13, 2017)

bachmansofwc said:


> Been on hold with Wyndham transfers for the past 20 minutes to speak to an agent...... I will ask them what day they are working on and post back here.



What day did they receive you recorded deed?


----------



## dagger1 (Feb 13, 2017)

enutts said:


> I called owner care today and they said they moved all my contracts to use end date 9/30. They just changed my latest contract today so it should show on my end tomorrow. I really don't mind the date, I just prefer they all have to same use end date.


Did you have some contracts with 12/31 use Year move back to 09/30 as I did, thus losing three months use this year?


----------



## enutts (Feb 13, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Did you have some contracts with 12/31 use Year move back to 09/30 as I did, thus losing three months use this year?



I had one for this year that I lost 3 months, a small one 77,000 points so it wasn't a big deal. I expect to use the points on a weekend this summer. I have 2 odd years and 2 even year contracts and the 77000 is annual. For this odd year I already used all my points in one contract. The second odd year is the one that just hit my account and luckily I made a reservation for November this weekend that used most of those points. I asked the rep and she said since it was done and confirmed before they changed the use end date it won't affect my reservation or the contract the points came from. So luckily it worked out ok for me.


----------



## dagger1 (Feb 13, 2017)

enutts said:


> I had one for this year that I lost 3 months, a small one 77,000 points so it wasn't a big deal. I expect to use the points on a weekend this summer. I have 2 odd years and 2 even year contracts and the 77000 is annual. For this odd year I already used all my points in one contract. The second odd year is the one that just hit my account and luckily I made a reservation for November this weekend that used most of those points. I asked the rep and she said since it was done and confirmed before they changed the use end date it won't affect my reservation or the contract the points came from. So luckily it worked out ok for me.


Good news.  They told me that they would be giving me 75% extra points for a 259,000 12/31 contract they moved to 9/30 to compensate for the 3 month loss of use but I have yet to see these points...


----------



## enutts (Feb 13, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Good news.  They told me that they would be giving me 75% extra points for a 259,000 12/31 contract they moved to 9/30 to compensate for the 3 month loss of use but I have yet to see these points...



Really? I didn't even think of asking for credit for the extra months that I lost...even though it worked out for me it does make sense that they give something for making us lose 3 months. I guess I'll be calling them again tomorrow. Thanks for that!


----------



## spackler (Feb 13, 2017)

enutts said:


> Really? I didn't even think of asking for credit for the extra months that I lost...even though it worked out for me it does make sense that they give something for making us lose 3 months. I guess I'll be calling them again tomorrow. Thanks for that!



If they don't prorate you for the points lost, they're essentially stealing ownership from you.  They would still expect you to fully pay the Mfs every month, correct?


----------



## enutts (Feb 13, 2017)

spackler said:


> If they don't prorate you for the points lost, they're essentially stealing ownership from you.  They would still expect you to fully pay the Mfs every month, correct?



You are exactly right, that's three months of maintenance fees I'm paying on and not being able to use. Definitely giving them a call tomorrow!!


----------



## whitewater (Feb 13, 2017)

enutts said:


> You are exactly right, that's three months of maintenance fees I'm paying on and not being able to use. Definitely giving them a call tomorrow!!


sorry a kill joy - won't matter.  you will not get any points back.  they will tell you that in the end you have points next year.....  

you are always behind points but good luck explaining that.

call and let us know but will not make one bit of sense.


----------



## spackler (Feb 13, 2017)

whitewater said:


> sorry a kill joy - won't matter.  you will not get any points back.  they will tell you that in the end you have points next year.....
> 
> you are always behind points but good luck explaining that.
> 
> call and let us know but will not make one bit of sense.



Again, they're stealing each time they do this.  They always seem to push points forward (which would benefit them) but not backward (which would benefit owners).  An enterprising attorney would have fantasies of a large class action lawsuit over this.


----------



## enutts (Feb 13, 2017)

So maybe I should just request that they make all my use end dates 12/31 since that's what they all were and I didn't ask them to change them.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 14, 2017)

enutts said:


> What day did they receive you recorded deed?



It took me 48 minutes yesterday to find out that for non-deeded contracts, they were up to January 5th. They said deeded contracts still says 8 weeks. No date. I'm hoping I get lucky and I get mine a few days early. However, judging from the fact that others who were before me had a 10 week wait period, I'm not holding my breath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Feb 14, 2017)

Richelle said:


> It took me 48 minutes yesterday to find out that for non-deeded contracts, they were up to January 5th. They said deeded contracts still says 8 weeks. No date. I'm hoping I get lucky and I get mine a few days early. However, judging from the fact that others who were before me had a 10 week wait period, I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah my three contracts that hit my account within the last month they took almost the full 10 weeks on each of them. Good practice in patience!!


----------



## bachmansofwc (Feb 16, 2017)

I was on hold for a totally of 46mins 34 sec. 8 weeks on deeded is all they would tell me as well. Mine was received on 1/5/2017


----------



## bachmansofwc (Feb 16, 2017)

I swear that once upon a time I saw a link to a website where if you entered the contract # and the zip code you could once recorded it would acknowledge with your zip code. Anyone know what I am faintly recalling?


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 16, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> My thought: Too many complaints since they did the MASS re-alignment (year or two ago) seemly when everything went to 12/31 use year ... no end of year reservations available... and BIG deposits into RCI.
> 
> Rolling points forward was not costing them deposits into RCI. And if their NEW dream system comes online, it might/supposely solve the rolling points forward problem.



It is my understanding they actually went to a few end year use dates, not just 12/31.  A lot did go to 12/31.

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/maximize_wyndham_points.html


----------



## antjmar (Feb 16, 2017)

bachmansofwc said:


> I swear that once upon a time I saw a link to a website where if you entered the contract # and the zip code you could once recorded it would acknowledge with your zip code. Anyone know what I am faintly recalling?



1 888 739 4022
Automated but should accomplish what you are trying to do.


----------



## buckor (Feb 17, 2017)

bachmansofwc said:


> I was on hold for a totally of 46mins 34 sec. 8 weeks on deeded is all they would tell me as well. Mine was received on 1/5/2017


I have a deed sent to Wyndham for Transfer the end of November....still waiting for transfer! I am past the 10 week mark now...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Feb 17, 2017)

buckor said:


> I have a deed sent to Wyndham for Transfer the end of November....still waiting for transfer! I am past the 10 week mark now...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



I would call them. On one of my contracts it was one day before the 10 week mark, I called them and they put a rush on it and it was in my account the next day. I'm not sure if maybe it was going through that day regardless and they just told me that, but hey never hurts to call and ask.


----------



## cayman01 (Feb 18, 2017)

buckor said:


> I have a deed sent to Wyndham for Transfer the end of November....still waiting for transfer! I am past the 10 week mark now...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



Call your broker and Wyndham to find out if they actually have your paperwork. Wyndham "lost" mine and it cost me three extra months as the new paperwork just got left on the stack for 10 weeks.


----------



## enutts (Feb 21, 2017)

whitewater said:


> sorry a kill joy - won't matter.  you will not get any points back.  they will tell you that in the end you have points next year.....
> 
> you are always behind points but good luck explaining that.
> 
> call and let us know but will not make one bit of sense.



Owner care just got back to me today and they are changing all my contract end use date back to 12/31, they said it should reflect online tomorrow.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 21, 2017)

enutts said:


> I would call them. On one of my contracts it was one day before the 10 week mark, I called them and they put a rush on it and it was in my account the next day. I'm not sure if maybe it was going through that day regardless and they just told me that, but hey never hurts to call and ask.



Did they put a rush on it because it was past the 8 week mark or because you sweet talked them into it?  If it's the latter, please let me know the magic words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Feb 21, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Did they put a rush on it because it was past the 8 week mark or because you sweet talked them into it?  If it's the latter, please let me know the magic words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha I wouldn't say sweet talk but I try to be as polite as possible when talking to them in hopes they might do a favor they wouldn't normally do. But I think they put a rush because it was about to be 10 weeks, I think that's they're max timeframe right now.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 23, 2017)

I called again yesterday and she said it has not passed accounting but should soon. She said it might even be a couple days early and that they are past the busy season. I needed that laugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Feb 23, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I called again yesterday and she said it has not passed accounting but should soon. She said it might even be a couple days early and that they are past the busy season. I needed that laugh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What date did they originally get it?


----------



## Richelle (Feb 23, 2017)

enutts said:


> What date did they originally get it?



January 5th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Feb 23, 2017)

Richelle said:


> January 5th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So you're at 7 weeks. Well hopefully they are past the busy season and you get it within a week...even though my last contract hit my account about two weeks ago and it was right at 10 weeks. That would be a fast turnaround to wrap up the busy season!


----------



## Richelle (Feb 23, 2017)

enutts said:


> So you're at 7 weeks. Well hopefully they are past the busy season and you get it within a week...even though my last contract hit my account about two weeks ago and it was right at 10 weeks. That would be a fast turnaround to wrap up the busy season!



I'll tell you one thing. Come next Thursday, if it has not hit my account, I'm going to demand a rush. And by "demand" I mean "pretty pretty pretty please?!?!?!?!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Feb 23, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I'll tell you one thing. Come next Thursday, if it has not hit my account, I'm going to demand a rush. And by "demand" I mean "pretty pretty pretty please?!?!?!?!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha kill em with kindness!!


----------



## Richelle (Feb 27, 2017)

My new contract showed up today!  Yay!  I have zero 2017 points (not so yay).  I know the seller used some which left me with 248k, but it's showing 0.  I have 248 housekeeping credits though.  Those are totally useless.  Hopefully it can get fixed quick.  I need to make reservations either tomorrow or the next day.  Depending on when they will allow me to book for Dec 30th check in.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 27, 2017)

Richelle said:


> My new contract showed up today!  Yay!  I have zero 2017 points (not so yay).  I know the seller used some which left me with 248k, but it's showing 0.  I have 248 housekeeping credits though.  Those are totally useless.  Hopefully it can get fixed quick.  I need to make reservations either tomorrow or the next day.  Depending on when they will allow me to book for Dec 30th check in.


So I called Owner Care and they opened a case # to research why the points didn't transfer to me.  She said there was nothing explaining why the points did not get transferred and that they should have come over.  It may have something to do with the reservation I made on the same day they added the contract to my account, but I made that reservation with credt pool points.  Yet another instance of poor Wyndham points accounting.  

The VC also said that if I wanted to book 10 months out for December 30th check in, my earliest date to book would be March 2nd.  That's yet another different answer.  Another VC told me Feb 28th.  Another VC after that, told me March 1st.  <sigh>


----------



## bachmansofwc (Feb 27, 2017)

Yay I checked today (by calling 1-888-739-4022 and entering my zip code) viola I FINALLY have points!!! Then I pressed zero asked the guy for my contract # and I am in business!! weird thing is it is showing credit pooled points in 2018? Maybe the previous owners credit pooled points?

Now to figure out how to find those "last minute" points deals I see people talking about from time to time


----------



## Braindead (Feb 27, 2017)

Richelle said:


> The VC also said that if I wanted to book 10 months out for December 30th check in, my earliest date to book would be March 2nd.  That's yet another different answer.  Another VC told me Feb 28th.  Another VC after that, told me March 1st.  <sigh>


March 1st is the correct answer.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 27, 2017)

Braindead said:


> March 1st is the correct answer.



When will they get on the same page?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Feb 27, 2017)

bachmansofwc said:


> Yay I checked today (by calling 1-888-739-4022 and entering my zip code) viola I FINALLY have points!!! Then I pressed zero asked the guy for my contract # and I am in business!! weird thing is it is showing credit pooled points in 2018? Maybe the previous owners credit pooled points?
> 
> Now to figure out how to find those "last minute" points deals I see people talking about from time to time



I'm missing 2017's points. Maybe the transfer is not 100% complete and things are still getting ironed out?  I'd still call OC and ask about it. They would probably be able to tell you if the contract had points credit pooled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Feb 27, 2017)

Richelle said:


> When will they get on the same page?
> 
> 
> It's truly amazing they can't even get the simplest questions right! December 29,30,31 and January 1st will be available for booking March 1st. There are no dumb questions!! Just dumb Wyndham answers is the problem!!!


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

Braindead said:


> March 1st is the correct answer.



When I called to check on the status of my case, I asked again. This VC gave the same answer of March 2nd. I'll just loving tomorrow at 7am and check. I never take their word as gospel.   Also, they are still working on my case. Surprise surprise.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Feb 28, 2017)

I hope you wrote the VC name down. Reservations have always been based on months not days. I will check tomorrow also. Maybe the VC is trying to lighten the work load tomorrow. It will be very hectic tomorrow everyone making reservations for the New Years Eve week


----------



## Braindead (Feb 28, 2017)

The VC is probably expecting Wyndham's great system to crash. So the VC will be right count on March 2nd before the great IT.  Department gets the system back online!!


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

Braindead said:


> The VC is probably expecting Wyndham's great system to crash. So the VC will be right count on March 2nd before the great IT.  Department gets the system back online!!



I'll be logged in at 7am tomorrow to try and book. If they are BSing me, it won't work. Let's hope it really doesn't crash though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Feb 28, 2017)

Richelle said:


> When I called to check on the status of my case, I asked again. This VC gave the same answer of March 2nd. I'll just loving tomorrow at 7am and check. I never take their word as gospel.   Also, they are still working on my case. Surprise surprise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did they get your points all adjusted correctly?


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

enutts said:


> Did they get your points all adjusted correctly?



No. Still missing the 248k. I was able to credit pool two years worth of points which will get me at least two rooms at Wyndham Reunion. I need that 248k to book the third. It's a family vacation. So far we have 24 people going. I really need three rooms. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

How long after you have a VC pool your points, does it take to show up on your account in the credit pool?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Feb 28, 2017)

Richelle said:


> How long after you have a VC pool your points, does it take to show up on your account in the credit pool?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On their end immediately, so they should be able to book it for you over the phone. Online probably 1 day to show.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 28, 2017)

Richelle said:


> How long after you have a VC pool your points, does it take to show up on your account in the credit pool?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could try to make a reservation to see how many points are available. They should show up as points available for booking. As others have said make sure you hit the cancel button. Then check confirmation to make sure a reservation wasn't made


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

Braindead said:


> You could try to make a reservation to see how many points are available. They should show up as points available for booking. As others have said make sure you hit the cancel button. Then check confirmation to make sure a reservation wasn't made





enutts said:


> On their end immediately, so they should be able to book it for you over the phone. Online probably 1 day to show.



Thanks guys.  You're the best.   It shows my credit pool points are there even though the point status page only shows 23k in the credit pool.  Next question.  It shows I only have two reservation transactions available.  Each additional is $59.  Since you get one reservation transaction per 77k points, I should have at least 5.  I may have to call them about that too.  With my old contract, I had three.  With the new contract, I should have at least 6 credits total, minus the one I used for another reservation.


----------



## enutts (Feb 28, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Thanks guys.  You're the best.   It shows my credit pool points are there even though the point status page only shows 23k in the credit pool.  Next question.  It shows I only have two reservation transactions available.  Each additional is $59.  Since you get one reservation transaction per 77k points, I should have at least 5.  I may have to call them about that too.  With my old contract, I had three.  With the new contract, I should have at least 6 credits total, minus the one I used for another reservation.




Yes you would have to call Wyndham about that.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

enutts said:


> Yes you would have to call Wyndham about that.



Well that was a 40 minute phone call. The VC I spoke to insisted that since I was not VIP, I didn't get one reservation transaction per 77k. She insisted that was for silver VIP. I explained that I read that on the site. I even went to the page read it to her. She kept saying "I'm sorry that our website doesn't say that's for VIP. I'll make sure I tell someone about that". Yeah right. Anyway, I knew the conversation was going to continue to go in circles so I asked to speak to her supervisor. Surprise Surprise, she confirmed what I was telling the VC. 


She did explain to me why I was not getting additional reservation transactions. She said that  because I didn't get the contract until after January 1, I will not see those additional transactions until January 1 of 2018. She said that's true whether you get the contract resale or through the sales office. I told her I thought that was odd considering Wyndham wants the owners using their contract right away. Who wants to spend $30 or $50 for something they just spent $50k on?  Still no word on where the missing 248k points are. She did say it looks like title didn't complete the transfer so that might be why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Thanks guys.  You're the best.   It shows my credit pool points are there even though the point status page only shows 23k in the credit pool.  Next question.  It shows I only have two reservation transactions available.  Each additional is $59.  Since you get one reservation transaction per 77k points, I should have at least 5.  I may have to call them about that too.  With my old contract, I had three.  With the new contract, I should have at least 6 credits total, minus the one I used for another reservation.


I have not been able to see any reservation transactions online, I have had to call and ask how many I have left.  Where are you looking to see Reservation Transactions online?


----------



## buckor (Feb 28, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Well that was a 40 minute phone call. The VC I spoke to insisted that since I was not VIP, I didn't get one reservation transaction per 77k. She insisted that was for silver VIP. I explained that I read that on the site. I even went to the page read it to her. She kept saying "I'm sorry that our website doesn't say that's for VIP. I'll make sure I tell someone about that". Yeah right. Anyway, I knew the conversation was going to continue to go in circles so I asked to speak to her supervisor. Surprise Surprise, she confirmed what I was telling the VC.
> 
> 
> She did explain to me why I was not getting additional reservation transactions. She said that  because I didn't get the contract until after January 1, I will not see those additional transactions until January 1 of 2018. She said that's true whether you get the contract resale or through the sales office. I told her I thought that was odd considering Wyndham wants the owners using their contract right away. Who wants to spend $30 or $50 for something they just spent $50k on?  Still no word on where the missing 248k points are. She did say it looks like title didn't complete the transfer so that might be why.
> ...


We bought a small retail contract last year and we received 1 RT for every 77k points for the purchased contract and for our bonus points...that was in October... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I have not been able to see any reservation transactions online, I have had to call and ask how many I have left.  Where are you looking to see Reservation Transactions online?




I went to do an online reservation. Just pick any resort, any date, any room. When you choose the available room, you should end up at the "review your points.." screen that has a count down clock. That screen is where I see the reservation transactions. If you do this, make sure you hit cancel when you are done looking. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antjmar (Feb 28, 2017)

Richelle said:


> She did explain to me why I was not getting additional reservation transactions. She said that  because I didn't get the contract until after January 1, I will not see those additional transactions until January 1 of 2018.


That is correct all RT are awarded on January 1st. You wont receive additional ones until Jan 1 which will be total points divided 77k


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

buckor said:


> We bought a small retail contract last year and we received 1 RT for every 77k points for the purchased contract and for our bonus points...that was in October...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



What was your use year start date for that contract?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckor (Feb 28, 2017)

Richelle said:


> What was your use year start date for that contract?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jan 1...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Feb 28, 2017)

buckor said:


> Jan 1...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



Sounds like you may have gotten lucky. I hope I do to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antjmar (Mar 1, 2017)

buckor said:


> We bought a small *retail contract* last year and we received 1 RT for every 77k points for the purchased contract and for our bonus points...that was in October...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk





Richelle said:


> Sounds like you may have gotten lucky. I hope I do to.


I believe its cause he bought retail. Resale contract rules are different thats why you wont get the additional RT till Jan 1. It doesnt hurt to call and try to get them worked for me (once). Good luck!


----------



## JamesN (Mar 1, 2017)

antjmar said:


> That is correct all RT are awarded on January 1st. You wont receive additional ones until Jan 1 which will be total points divided 77k



Wait so I should only be getting one RT for every 77k in points??  First year with my resell and I got 20 credits available with only a 231k in points.  If that happens next year that would suck.  I am assuming if I reserve a reservation and cancel I don't get that RT back.


----------



## buckor (Mar 1, 2017)

JamesN said:


> Wait so I should only be getting one RT for every 77k in points??  First year with my resell and I got 20 credits available with only a 231k in points.  If that happens next year that would suck.  I am assuming if I reserve a reservation and cancel I don't get that RT back.


Correct, if you cancel a reservation you do not get the RT back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Richelle said:


> I went to do an online reservation. Just pick any resort, any date, any room. When you choose the available room, you should end up at the "review your points.." screen that has a count down clock. That screen is where I see the reservation transactions. If you do this, make sure you hit cancel when you are done looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I have made 11 RT's so far and never noticed this!  Thanks!!


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 1, 2017)

JamesN said:


> Wait so I should only be getting one RT for every 77k in points??  First year with my resell and I got 20 credits available with only a 231k in points.  If that happens next year that would suck.  I am assuming if I reserve a reservation and cancel I don't get that RT back.



As buckor said, that's correct; it sounds like they made a mistake carrying some over from the previous owner (which, like all things Wyndham IT related, happens from time to time). However, all transactions done in a single day only count as one transaction. You'll get three RTs, and will need to plan accordingly.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 1, 2017)

So I was able to book my December 30th check in this morning. That answers that. Since I don't have the missing points, I was only able to book two. Hopefully I'll get those missing points soon.  I need that third room. We have 24 people traveling with us. No way to cram them all into 2 three bedroom units. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 1, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Wow, I have made 11 RT's so far and never noticed this!  Thanks!!



Do you have VIP or just a lot of resale points or both?  It would have told if you would have to pay for more reservation transactions, so you likely had enough already for those 11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Do you have VIP or just a lot of resale points or both?  It would have told if you would have to pay for more reservation transactions, so you likely had enough already for those 11.
> I have all resale points, and yes, I now see where it shows the RT's...  I still have six RT's left because I made many of the 11 reservations on the same day. I do have one other question that I haven't been able to find:  with resale points do you get 1 guest transaction per member number or per contract?  Seems like I remember it was one guest per member number...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 1, 2017)

I believe I heard one member as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Mar 1, 2017)

You only get one per member regardless of how many points or contracts. Unless you are VIP.

Dagger 1. I think I seen a post where you have over a million points. Something to think about if you are planning on being an owner for 20 plus years and can pay cash for it. You might want to consider using the PIC program to get a Gold VIP account. For under 40k you can achieve Gold.
I did this recently. I found two 3 bedrooms to use at a Gold Crown RCI where snow birds go. I was advised and recommend if you do it to look at Hawaii or other high demand Resorts. They will have the best chance of staying eligible for the program.
I did it because we are in our early 50s and plan on passing it down. Our kids enjoy the Resorts along with our grandkids. Our family has been fortunate and finances shouldn't be a problem for generations


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Braindead said:


> You only get one per member regardless of how many points or contracts. Unless you are VIP.
> 
> Dagger 1. I think I seen a post where you have over a million points. Something to think about if you are planning on being an owner for 20 plus years and can pay cash for it. You might want to consider using the PIC program to get a Gold VIP account. For under 40k you can achieve Gold.
> I did this recently. I found two 3 bedrooms to use at a Gold Crown RCI where snow birds go. I was advised and recommend if you do it to look at Hawaii or other high demand Resorts. They will have the best chance of staying eligible for the program.
> I did it because we are in our early 50s and plan on passing it down. Our kids enjoy the Resorts along with our grandkids. Our family has been fortunate and finances shouldn't be a problem for generations



It sure makes sense, and I have read in other posts that some folks have been able to make their resale points eligible for VIP benefits.  But I have no idea how to do this without spending a fortune.  Under $40K would be a great deal.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 2, 2017)

"Due to higher then normal call volume, your patience is appreciated". Does that mean they don't appreciate our patience if the call volume isn't higher then normal?  I literally have that music stuck in my head because I've been calling them so often and having to wait a half an hour on hold to talk to someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 2, 2017)

And it's almost Always "Higher then normal". One would argue that "Higher then normal" is not in fact higher then normal. It's the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 2, 2017)

Still missing those 248k points. Spent 47 minutes on the phone only to be told they are still waiting for title to find out why they didn't transfer them. <sigh>. If I wasn't on such a tight time frame, I would have given them at least a week before calling them back. Unfortunately, I cannot wait that long but it looks like I'll be waiting that long anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Mar 2, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Still missing those 248k points. Spent 47 minutes on the phone only to be told they are still waiting for title to find out why they didn't transfer them. <sigh>. If I wasn't on such a tight time frame, I would have given them at least a week before calling them back. Unfortunately, I cannot wait that long but it looks like I'll be waiting that long anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Amazing the bookkeeping there.  Thing they could pull a contract number and say 248k was used on January 5th or they could see it is owed to you and get you taken care of.  Good thing they are the _world’s largest developer and marketer of flexible, points-based vacation ownership products.  _


----------



## zekester (Mar 2, 2017)

My resale just went through. I purchased December 5th on eBay,  they submitted to Wyndham on January 5th, and I just learned my account was created with points deposited on Feb 28th.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 2, 2017)

zekester said:


> My resale just went through. I purchased December 5th on eBay,  they submitted to Wyndham on January 5th, and I just learned my account was created with points deposited on Feb 28th.



I'm glad it went smoothly for someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enutts (Mar 2, 2017)

Maybe they are back to their normal timeframe of 8 weeks now.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 2, 2017)

enutts said:


> Maybe they are back to their normal timeframe of 8 weeks now.



I believe your right. It was added to my account on February 24th (didn't know until the 27th). Today would have been the full 8 weeks. So about 7 weeks now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Mar 2, 2017)

I purchased a contract - submitted paper work Jan 9.

Meanwhile wyndham owed me money...  thus showed I had to call financial services..  After 3 hours with the VC/Finance/VC & back I get a refund. 

Title services sees the flag that I owe money (only one setting in their super terrific accounting system) and they send all paper work back to title company. 

Now I start again. 

What a bunch of hacks at wyndham....


----------



## Richelle (Mar 2, 2017)

whitewater said:


> I purchased a contract - submitted paper work Jan 9.
> 
> Meanwhile wyndham owed me money...  thus showed I had to call financial services..  After 3 hours with the VC/Finance/VC & back I get a refund.
> 
> ...



Ugh!!  That beyond stinks.  I'm sorry you have to deal with that headache. Hopefully they will get everything fixed quickly once they get their crap together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Mar 3, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Ugh!!  That beyond stinks.  I'm sorry you have to deal with that headache. Hopefully they will get everything fixed quickly once they get their crap together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so too.  I love the places we go and the people at the property.  Its been a terrific tool for our family vacations.  

The calling, waiting, waiting, waiting, and waiting for anyone to answer the phone has been a major kick in the pants.


----------



## crt410 (Mar 6, 2017)

As of this morning points for my new contract had been placed into my account, Wyndham received my documents on 1/18.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 6, 2017)

crt410 said:


> As of this morning points for my new contract had been placed into my account, Wyndham received my documents on 1/18.



Still waiting for Wyndham to credit me the missing 248k points. I did confirm with the broker who handled the sale and transfer that the previous owner knew not to touch the points and not to put them in the credit pool. The person researching my case is not back in until tomorrow, so who knows if title got back to her yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Mar 6, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Still waiting for Wyndham to credit me the missing 248k points. I did confirm with the broker who handled the sale and transfer that the previous owner knew not to touch the points and not to put them in the credit pool. The person researching my case is not back in until tomorrow, so who knows if title got back to her yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hopefully Wyndham will find it. My seller was also told by my broker not to touch the points but of course they did. In fact there was a mistake on somehow my email being added to the sellers member number and the first day it transfered and I got emails they were booking a vacation in HI. Turns out they were using another contract the broker was selling. Broker refunded the MFs on the points I was short. Hopefully they were able to recover the money from the seller.


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Mar 7, 2017)

I got my contract today, unfortunately, there are only 200 points for this year.   Any suggestions on how to proceed?  I have contacted Wyndham, and sent an email out to the 3rd party seller.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 7, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> I got my contract today, unfortunately, there are only 200 points for this year.   Any suggestions on how to proceed?  I have contacted Wyndham, and sent an email out to the 3rd party seller.



Sounds like you took the first two correct steps.  Either it is a Wyndham transfer problem but more likely the past owner used the points.  Hopefully you will compensated for them but that is not guaranteed.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 7, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> I got my contract today, unfortunately, there are only 200 points for this year.   Any suggestions on how to proceed?  I have contacted Wyndham, and sent an email out to the 3rd party seller.



200 or 200k?  I'm missing 248k. Have a case open with owner care. A week later and Owner Care is still waiting for title. I hear today they are waiting on title to upload something. Not sure what. Did you get a case created with Wyndham?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Mar 7, 2017)

Richelle said:


> 200 or 200k?  I'm missing 248k. Have a case open with owner care. A week later and Owner Care is still waiting for title. I hear today they are waiting on title to upload something. Not sure what. Did you get a case created with Wyndham?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was 200 out of the 210k i was supposed to get and I got the full 210 hk credits. So i am missing 209,800.  When i called wyndham, they said to contact the 3rd party seller.  Should I call again to have them make/ open a case?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 7, 2017)

REALLY .. you got the HKs but not the points? Sounds like a SLOPPY transfer on Wyndham's end. I find it very hard to believe that the HKs were NOT touched but the points are missing a few zeros.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 7, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> REALLY .. you got the HKs but not the points? Sounds like a SLOPPY transfer on Wyndham's end. I find it very hard to believe that the HKs were NOT touched but the points are missing a few zeros.



Well not really.  Same thing happened to me.  Was missing 75k in points but all the HKs were there.  That is because the ex-owner was Platinum VIP.  Wyndham said when they do that they give the full HKs for the contract since that VIP was unlimited when they booked.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 7, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> It was 200 out of the 210k i was supposed to get and I got the full 210 hk credits. So i am missing 209,800.  When i called wyndham, they said to contact the 3rd party seller.  Should I call again to have them make/ open a case?



I have been through these things more than once. And the mistakes have always been the sellers

This should be easy, compare what you got to what you contracted for and what's on the estoppel. 

If you didn't get what was contracted for; then the seller owes you. And if they find that Wyndham screwed up, it's up to them to have Wyndham credit you with the missing points

I know, easy for me to say.

 If the seller was me or another reputable seller this will be easy.   If not;not

By the way getting the hk and not the points is easy to explain. The seller was no doubt a VIP owner that gets unlimited hk. In my account, the points get used but the hk remain


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 7, 2017)

I had a contract that was short current use year points when transferred.  I first asked Wyndham as the estoppel showed the amount of points I expected.  I held for maybe 15 minutes.  They credited me the missing points.  Said there was an error in the system when it transferred the points (imagine that).  I could have contacted the seller or the closing company (and would have if Wyndham didn't straighten it out).  But they did and it was relatively painless.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 7, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> It was 200 out of the 210k i was supposed to get and I got the full 210 hk credits. So i am missing 209,800.  When i called wyndham, they said to contact the 3rd party seller.  Should I call again to have them make/ open a case?



Same here. I got 248 HK credits but missing the 248k points. I feel it's more likely Wyndham's fault then the seller but I'll find out for sure eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 8, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I had a contract that was short current use year points when transferred.  I first asked Wyndham as the estoppel showed the amount of points I expected.  I held for maybe 15 minutes.  They credited me the missing points.  Said there was an error in the system when it transferred the points (imagine that).  I could have contacted the seller or the closing company (and would have if Wyndham didn't straighten it out).  But they did and it was relatively painless.



I wish mine were as painless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 8, 2017)

Darn it. I was hoping it wasn't the owner's fault. I really didn't want it to be their fault, but per Wyndham, the owners used all of   2017's points. I have it in writing from the title company that only 60k were used. We'll see what happens. I'm hoping Wyndham is wrong and that we have yet another situation where Wyndham doesn't know their butt from a hole in the ground but that is probably wishful thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 8, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Darn it. I was hoping it wasn't the owner's fault. I really didn't want it to be their fault, but per Wyndham, the owners used all of   2017's points. I have it in writing from the title company that only 60k were used. We'll see what happens. I'm hoping Wyndham is wrong and that we have yet another situation where Wyndham doesn't know their butt from a hole in the ground but that is probably wishful thinking.   I contacted the title company. We'll see what they have to say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilya (Mar 8, 2017)

I was also missing points from my resale purchase (96,000). I was hesitant to call Wyndham but I am glad I did. They gave me the date Owner booked the reservation , amount of points used and travel date. This was really helpful knowing the owner made the reservation well before I purchased.

The resale agent responded immediately, title company contacted previous owner and we were reimbursed . We would buy from that reseller again.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 8, 2017)

ilya said:


> I was also missing points from my resale purchase (96,000). I was hesitant to call Wyndham but I am glad I did. They gave me the date Owner booked the reservation , amount of points used and travel date. This was really helpful knowing the owner made the reservation well before I purchased.
> 
> The resale agent responded immediately, title company contacted previous owner and we were reimbursed . We would buy from that reseller again.



Sounds like you had a good reseller.  Hopefully Richelle's will be as good.  When i was short my points when I purchased Wyndham would not give me any information on dates on which the old owner used them.  They said it was confidential.  Guess it depends on the rep you get.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 9, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Sounds like you had a good reseller.  Hopefully Richelle's will be as good.  When i was short my points when I purchased Wyndham would not give me any information on dates on which the old owner used them.  They said it was confidential.  Guess it depends on the rep you get.



It seems like that is the case for a lot of situations with Wyndham. It depends on the rep you get as to what information you get, if it's correct information, or how helpful they are. "Individual results may vary" is the best way I can explain Wyndham to people.

I emailed the guy at the title company who I was working with. I told him that if the points are gone, the owner should reimburse me the maintenance fees I will be paying all year for something I cannot use. His response:

"Good afternoon Richelle,

I will reach out to the seller to let them know what you told me. I agree that they should pay the rest of the years maintenance fees at the least. Please allow me some time to reach them. They work a lot so I will start to reach them right now. I will let you know what they tell me. The company I work for does have access to booking you a reservation through RCI. If anything I book something for you through us. I will be in touch."


I explained why I need ed the points and that if he was going to book anything, it was going to be at the same resort my other reservations are at. His response:

"I will make this right for you. Allow me some time to get with the seller. I will be out of the office until Monday March the 14th. I should have some information from the seller. If not I can start looking to make that reservation for you."


He does sound like he means it when he says he wants to make it right.  Part of me is hoping that Wyndham is wrong and I got yet another rep who doesn't know squat.   If not, hopefully things will be made right some other way.   In the meantime, I wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Mar 17, 2017)

Richelle said:


> It seems like that is the case for a lot of situations with Wyndham. It depends on the rep you get as to what information you get, if it's correct information, or how helpful they are. "Individual results may vary" is the best way I can explain Wyndham to people.
> 
> I emailed the guy at the title company who I was working with. I told him that if the points are gone, the owner should reimburse me the maintenance fees I will be paying all year for something I cannot use. His response:
> 
> ...



Hope this is done and it worked out in your favor.


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, I took a page from richelle, and said i need the points or the maintenance fees.  I let them know whwn i talked to wyndham, they said that in oct of 2015 the former owners credit pooled over 400k.  They eventually got back to me saying seller didnt use points.  So i called wyndham yet again and requested another point audit.  They came back with the 2015 credit pool.  So i asked what use years, they said they could not tell, and finally gave the points to me.  After over an hour long discussion. And another 1.5 research while i sat on hold.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 17, 2017)

Foundyoubyaccident...

Sounds like you have gotten this resolved. GOOD.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 17, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Hope this is done and it worked out in your favor.



Nothing yet but the former owners do work a lot. They usually respond to requests over the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 17, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> Well, I took a page from richelle, and said i need the points or the maintenance fees.  I let them know whwn i talked to wyndham, they said that in oct of 2015 the former owners credit pooled over 400k.  They eventually got back to me saying seller didnt use points.  So i called wyndham yet again and requested another point audit.  They came back with the 2015 credit pool.  So i asked what use years, they said they could not tell, and finally gave the points to me.  After over an hour long discussion. And another 1.5 research while i sat on hold.



Unfortunately the previous owners did not credit pool or I probably could have gotten them back. They used them reservations they already took. I'll have to see what the previous owners do. They violated the contract but I'm not sure what recourse the title company has, if any. Let's hope they are decent human beings and it's a simple mistake that they will make right. One can hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Mar 17, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Unfortunately the previous owners did not credit pool or I probably could have gotten them back. They used them reservations they already took. I'll have to see what the previous owners do. They violated the contract but I'm not sure what recourse the title company has, if any. Let's hope they are decent human beings and it's a simple mistake that they will make right. One can hope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks to both posters.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 20, 2017)

So I got response back from the guy at the title company:

Good afternoon Richelle,

I received a message from them. They stated that they did not use the points. I spoke with the title specialist and this is what she told me. 


Wyndham doesn't know why the points are not available in Richelle's account. The new owner needs to contact Owner Care 800.251.8736 Option 3 then 2. They need to request points audit. If Wyndham does not find that the reservations were made, or points banked thru RCI they will reinstate the points into their account. 

Wyndham will be able to tell what what happened to the points. If the sellers used them Wyndham will tell you. Let me know ASAP what you find out. 

Best regards, "

Gee, why didn't I think that?????  I was so livid because I already told him I did that.  So I politely responded back and told him that they did do an audit and they said the previous owner used the points.  I decided to call owner care again and let them know what the previous owner said.  The kind lady did some digging of her own and uncovered that the owners made a reservation on Feb 8th for Ocean Blvd with a checkin in August.  The contract did not hit my account until Feb 24th.  Regardless of how many points they had in credit pool, the reservations would have been made using the use year points first which were the 248k I was missing.  So the good news is, they have a reservation they have not traveled on, so the points are not gone.  I have it in writing from the title company that only 60k where borrowed from this years points, so I am owed 248k points.  They can either cover my maintenance fees this year or have the previous owners talk to owner care about transferring 248k of those points used for the reservation to my account.  Apparently these owners have or had a lot of points because they used points for air fare and car rentals.  I cringed when I heard that.  Waste of points.  I past on what I learned to the title company.  I told them that I wanted the previous owners to pay for the maintenance fees or for them to work with owner care to transfer those points to me.  I'll take either one, but would prefer the points.  I had to borrow from future years points to make the reservations i needed.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 20, 2017)

Richelle said:


> So I got response back from the guy at the title company:
> 
> Good afternoon Richelle,
> 
> ...



Good to hear that the issue is now on a path that may lead to a resolution.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 20, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Good to hear that the issue is now on a path that may lead to a resolution.



One can hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 21, 2017)

Update:

New email front title company

"Good afternoon Richelle,

I just got off the phone with the Mr. John Doe. He is going to speak with his wife this afternoon and also give Wyndham a call. I just forwarded the email you sent me yesterday with the case number. He is going to give me a call tomorrow and let me know what they are able to find out. I told him he needed to cancel any reservations they have made with the 2017 points. I was very firm with him. I will let you know what they tell me when they call me tomorrow. I will do everything in my power to make this right for you. I will be in touch. "


Now it's time for the previous owner to do the right thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 22, 2017)

Update:  The title company called and told me the previous owners would like to speak with me and if I wouldn't mind calling them.  They called owner care to talk about getting those points transferred to my account, but surprise surprise, they told them they could not do that.  Owner care is like a box of chocolates....  Anyway, I spoke with the previous owner and she is attempting to make the reservation for me under her account with me as the guest.  That makes me nervous because the reservation could get canceled without me knowing and we are short a room.  I don't think they would do it on purpose by them, but Wyndham has been known to screw a few things up from time to time.  However, the reservation is 285k points and they only owe me 248k, so if all goes well, I end up ahead.  Fingers crossed.  Does anyone know, that as a guest, if the reservation gets canceled, will i get a notice?


----------



## nicemann (Mar 22, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Update:  The title company called and told me the previous owners would like to speak with me and if I wouldn't mind calling them.  They called owner care to talk about getting those points transferred to my account, but surprise surprise, they told them they could not do that.  Owner care is like a box of chocolates....  Anyway, I spoke with the previous owner and she is attempting to make the reservation for me under her account with me as the guest.  That makes me nervous because the reservation could get canceled without me knowing and we are short a room.  I don't think they would do it on purpose by them, but Wyndham has been known to screw a few things up from time to time.  However, the reservation is 285k points and they only owe me 248k, so if all goes well, I end up ahead.  Fingers crossed.  Does anyone know, that as a guest, if the reservation gets canceled, will i get a notice?



No you will not, at least I never got the notices when I was a guest when the reservation was made.  Every time I checked in they always had to update my information including email address because it was still under the owners info except for my name of course.  Probably will just have to keep calling the resort every couple of week sot ensure the reservation is still there.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 22, 2017)

nicemann said:


> No you will not, at least I never got the notices when I was a guest when the reservation was made.  Every time I checked in they always had to update my information including email address because it was still under the owners info except for my name of course.  Probably will just have to keep calling the resort every couple of week sot ensure the reservation is still there.



Thanks.  She did make a reservation and said that she had to pool from future years points to make it, and was asking for the $78 she spent to pool her points.  It's a good thing I'm slow, because if I would have figured it out there, I would probably have yelled at her.  She made a reservation using my points.  Since she does not want to give up that reservation to make mine, she had to pool points.  She wants me to pay the pooling fee, so she doesn't have to cancel HER reservation that she made with MY points.  Anyway, the guy at owner care offered a $78 credit for the maintenance fees so it would even out.  I still don't like that she has control over my reservation, and I don't like giving her any money because of their mistake, but it's the best I could get.  I let the title guy know that as soon as the credit hit my account, i would pay-pal her money.  Hours later, I get a call from Owner care and the same guy I spoke to, left a message saying that he could not give me the credit he promised, and opened a case to research other options.  The only way my patience can be any thinner is if you sliced it with a microtome.


----------



## Avislo (Mar 22, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Thanks.  She did make a reservation and said that she had to pool from future years points to make it, and was asking for the $78 she spent to pool her points.  It's a good thing I'm slow, because if I would have figured it out there, I would probably have yelled at her.  She made a reservation using my points.  Since she does not want to give up that reservation to make mine, she had to pool points.  She wants me to pay the pooling fee, so she doesn't have to cancel HER reservation that she made with MY points.  Anyway, the guy at owner care offered a $78 credit for the maintenance fees so it would even out.  I still don't like that she has control over my reservation, and I don't like giving her any money because of their mistake, but it's the best I could get.  I let the title guy know that as soon as the credit hit my account, i would pay-pal her money.  Hours later, I get a call from Owner care and the same guy I spoke to, left a message saying that he could not give me the credit he promised, and opened a case to research other options.  The only way my patience can be any thinner is if you sliced it with a microtome.



Dang, she's good at what she does on getting every last penny of a contract.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 22, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Thanks.  She did make a reservation and said that she had to pool from future years points to make it, and was asking for the $78 she spent to pool her points.  It's a good thing I'm slow, because if I would have figured it out there, I would probably have yelled at her.  She made a reservation using my points.  Since she does not want to give up that reservation to make mine, she had to pool points.  She wants me to pay the pooling fee, so she doesn't have to cancel HER reservation that she made with MY points.  Anyway, the guy at owner care offered a $78 credit for the maintenance fees so it would even out.  I still don't like that she has control over my reservation, and I don't like giving her any money because of their mistake, but it's the best I could get.  I let the title guy know that as soon as the credit hit my account, i would pay-pal her money.  Hours later, I get a call from Owner care and the same guy I spoke to, left a message saying that he could not give me the credit he promised, and opened a case to research other options.  The only way my patience can be any thinner is if you sliced it with a microtome.



I agree it's kind of dumb for her to be asking for the $78 since it was her fault she is having to now pool more points to make the reservation for you.  I would be fighting that.  If you makes you feel any better on the 37k extra in points she has to use to make the reservation it could save you a couple of hundred of dollars in MF.  Now sure if it was a CWA but if it was you would be saving $227 between the HOA and program fee.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 22, 2017)

nicemann said:


> I agree it's kind of dumb for her to be asking for the $78 since it was her fault she is having to now pool more points to make the reservation for you.  I would be fighting that.  If you makes you feel any better on the 37k extra in points she has to use to make the reservation it could save you a couple of hundred of dollars in MF.  Now sure if it was a CWA but if it was you would be saving $227 between the HOA and program fee.



Well, they had already borrowed 60k of this years points.  It's a 308k contract. I knew they borrowed 60k, and I was ok with that, because I was getting 248k.  As it turned out, they had to pay the first two months of the years maintenance fees anyway (because they drug their feet with the paperwork), so that almost made up for it.  So I guess I can still look at it like you are suggesting.  In that case it's a $240 savings on MF, but she still has control over my reservation and can, six months down the road, decide she doesn't want to keep her end of the bargain, cancel the reservation, and there is nothing I can do about it.

Oh and I have been keeping the title company in on the loop.  They decided to pay the $78.  So that part is settled, but it irks me that she thinks I owed her anything when it's the other way around.  Thankfully, I have a decent title company.


----------



## nicemann (Mar 22, 2017)

Richelle said:


> Well, they had already borrowed 60k of this years points.  It's a 308k contract. I knew they borrowed 60k, and I was ok with that, because I was getting 248k.  As it turned out, they had to pay the first two months of the years maintenance fees anyway (because they drug their feet with the paperwork), so that almost made up for it.  So I guess I can still look at it like you are suggesting.  In that case it's a $240 savings on MF, but she still has control over my reservation and can, six months down the road, decide she doesn't want to keep her end of the bargain, cancel the reservation, and there is nothing I can do about it.
> 
> Oh and I have been keeping the title company in on the loop.  They decided to pay the $78.  So that part is settled, but it irks me that she thinks I owed her anything when it's the other way around.  Thankfully, I have a decent title company.



That why when I was short points on my recent resell purchase I was happy to just get paid for the MFs because you are right she can just cancel the reservation and not too much you will be able to do about it.  I didn't know the reservation was 6 months out.  That would be a nervous 6 months for me.  I am scared about rentals I make and it's only a month or two out from the date.  Best of luck.


----------



## Railman83 (Apr 8, 2017)

Purchased on EBay Feb 12 in my account March 31.   That is two separate contracts one for Las Vegas Grand the other for Lacascada.   Flagstaff purchased 10 days prior is a no show as yet.


----------

